# Monogram Pure Rye Whiskey



## janette (Oct 20, 2012)

I have a monogram pure rye whiskey bottle.  Any information as to value and if there's any interest in this bottle would be appreciated. Thx


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Oct 20, 2012)

The 1997 Barnett whiskey book lists this bottle as dating from 1888 to 1905.  He had it priced at 25 to 35 dollars for an applied top version and 15 to 25 for the tooled top example.  Not sure what today's prices are but should be pretty close to that I would think.   Nice looking bottle, hope this helped.


----------



## LC (Oct 20, 2012)

Tried to do some searching pertaining to your bottle but came up empty . I see Carpetbagger has found some info for you . I have turned your bottle upright to get a better view of it , or at least I hope it does .


----------



## janette (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank you for the information. Special thanks for standing the bottle up!  ; )


----------



## epackage (Oct 20, 2012)

Janette how tall is the bottle?
        Jim


----------



## janette (Oct 20, 2012)

The bottle is 10&3/4".  Does anyone know how or if you can get discoloration off the bottle?


----------



## epackage (Oct 20, 2012)

Looks like it would have to be "tumbled" to clean it up...


----------



## janette (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks Jim,  do you think it'd be worth cleaning up?


----------



## ScottBSA (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm sure there were other distributors with the name Monogram, but the Rieger Company of Kansas City had a Monogram whiskey.  Lots of whiskey was bottled in Kansas City and sold to the western states before prohibition.  Some research might be in order to find out which Monogram Whiskey Mr. Greenbaum was the sole agent.

 Scott


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 20, 2012)

Hello Janette,

 Welcome to the A-BN. Here's a listing with a price:

 "MONOGRAM (through Keystone) /   PURE RYE WHISKEY  / 	 		
  	ALFRED GREENEBAUM & CO.  /  SOLE AGENTS  /  	 		
  	Medium Amber,  Glob Top,  Squatty Quart.         10 1/8"	$37.50	WU068" From 2009.

 Greenbaum was located at "Alfred Greenebaum & Co., Sole Agents, 123 California St., San Francisco." In 1883.

See Here for some of his other items.

 The whiskey may be Keystone Monogram, a product of "Rosskamp, Gertsley & Co, Philadelphia" From.


----------



## janette (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you very much for the information. The learning curve is very steep for me and I appreciate any help I can get.


----------

